# Motorcycle insurance question



## imacie (Apr 28, 2017)

Anyone in Australia know any insurance company that will insure a motorbike to do delivery (uberEATS) ? have tried a lot of places but no one will do it. Hence i can't sign up for uberEATs with my motorbike legally. I could lie and just get insurance without telling them i'd be doing delivery but i'd rather do the right thing just seems bloody impossible in this country to do that.
*Please only reply if you actually know of an insurer that actually does this thanks.*​


----------



## imacie (Apr 28, 2017)

Just called Allianz they dont even do motorbikes in SA.

Its literally impossible to get insurance for this, again i don't think anyone can be doing this legally in Australia using a motorbike. Swann does not insure for business use. called National Insurance Brokers hotline, they sent me an sms of two brokers called the first, broker not available will call back. called the second, same thing happened, i bet neither of them can help me. I did this whole thing a few months ago and wasted a lot of time getting nowhere. Nanny state is doing my head in.


----------



## Surge Donut (Jun 5, 2017)

Any company.

You are not carrying passengers!
Just buy business insurance for the bike.
It's no different than a courier van with standard business insurance on the vehicle.


----------



## nexii2k (Jun 29, 2021)

dude. every. single. insurance. company. do not want to "business insurance" my 2008 hyosung gt650l while being on full license and no criminal history bro.


----------



## imacie (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah, I guess it is impossible to legally deliver food on a motorbike in Australia


----------

